
Who patronizes small retailers? - rch
http://cityobservatory.org/who-patronizes-small-retailers/
======
rch
The dataset provided by the JPMorganChase Institute is freely available:

[https://www.jpmorganchase.com/corporate/institute/document/l...](https://www.jpmorganchase.com/corporate/institute/document/lcc_fulldata.zip)

